# TapRackBang Digs In. . .



## TapRackBang (Jul 29, 2003)

Since I'm still rather new. . .

I'm a 33 year old male weighing in at 195 lbs., at 6'4", and roughly 19% bodyfat.

My goals are to gain muscle mass and get my body fat down.  I've recently completed a low carb diet during which I dropped about 25 pounds.

Last night was my first night of lifting (don't laugh at these amounts anyone  ).

Warmed up on the flat bench
1X10 Bar
2X10 135 (spotted on final two reps)

Inclines
1X10 Bar
2X10 75 (how could I be so weak?)

Chest Dips
I did one unassisted!
2X10 assisted

Chin ups
I screwed these up and did pull ups instead.  Next week will correct this.
2X10 assissted

Bent Over Rows
1X10 Bar
2X10 95

Deadlift
1X10 Bar
2X10 135 (need to increase the weight next week)

Shrugs
1X10 Bar
1X10 95


I'm on a three day per week routine. . .  Rest Tuesday (today) and legs and forearms Wednesday.


----------



## TapRackBang (Jul 29, 2003)

*Diet*

Having a hard time incorporating carbs back into my diet. . .

Meal #1
Two whole eggs + two egg whites
1 serving Fiber One plus 1/4 cup walnuts
Multivitamin
1/2 cup cottage cheese

Meal #2
Optimum vanilla shake 1 scoop
Handful of Almonds

Meal #3
1 cup cottage cheese
More almonds (I like almonds)

Meal #4
1 can tuna, touch of mayo
Three slices low fat ham (deli style)

Meal #5 
Three large pieces of turkey breast
1 cup prepared brown rice
Three slices low fat ham (deli style)
Omega-3 fish oil gelcap

Meal #6
1/2 cup cottage cheese (am I eating to much of this I wonder?)
Small portion of turkey breast


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

Everyone has to start somewhere... and at least you have!!!


----------



## TapRackBang (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words Butterfly.  I've got a long way to go, but I'm committed.


----------



## TapRackBang (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm thinking of lifting early morning rather than late night.  I think I have more energy then.  I'm certainly going to need it for legs. . .

My measurements. . . (again, this is not a laughing matter  )

Body Part/Measurement (in inches)
Neck 	16.5"
Chest 	40"
Biceps	12"
Waist 	36"
Butt	40"
Thighs	23"
Calves	15.5"

I'm kind of just a tall lump right now.


----------



## TapRackBang (Jul 30, 2003)

Got up at 5 a.m. .

My workout:

Squats
1X10 Bar
2X10 135

Hack Squats
1X10 Bar
2X10 135

Leg Curls
2X10 50

Straight Legged Deadlifts (never done these before, I like them)
1X10 Bar
2X10 95

Standing Calve Raises
1X10 Bar
4X10 95

Reverse  Barbell Curls
3X10 Bar (weak here)

Barbell Wrist Curls
3X10 Bar

Barbell Reverse Wrist Curls
3X10 Bar

Worn out but happy with the fact that I'm getting things together.


----------



## TapRackBang (Jul 30, 2003)

More diet. . .  Feel free to chime in and critique.

Meal #1 (post workout)
3 whole eggs
1/2 cup Fiber One
1  Optimum Nut. shake
1 medium apple
Multivitamin
EFA gelcap

Meal #2
1 apple (trying to get the carbs in here)
1 Optimum Nut. shake

Meal #3
2 large servings turkey breast
1/4 cup almonds
1 cup broccoli

Meal #4
1 cup cottage cheese
handful of almonds

Meal #5
More turkey breast 1 large serving
1/2 cup brown rice
1 cup sliced cucumbers
EFA gelcap

Meal #6
1 can albacore tuna
large spoonfull of peanut butter

And LOTS of water all day long.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TapRackBang *_
> More diet. . .  Feel free to chime in and critique.
> 
> *Don't mind if I do  *
> ...


----------



## TapRackBang (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey Jodi, 

Thanks for the input.  I appreciate it.

I'll have to take a look at the EFA gelcaps and get back to you.  They are just a stop gap until I find a good source for flaxseed oil (If what I read is correct, I can use that instead for my EFAs?).

I'm only using one scoop of Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey, shall I bump it to 1 1/2 scoops?

I'm not mixing the peanut butter and tuna.  That'd be a quick way for me to get it into the toidy  .

I haven't kept track of my water intake (I'll do that).  All I know is that I'm becoming good friends with the urinal.

TapRackBang


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Try Fish Oil Capsules or the Flax Oil.  Fish oil caps are very convenient


----------



## TapRackBang (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey Jodi,

Fish oil caps are exactly what I've been taking.  I'm just not sure of the specs.  I know the caps are big enough to choke a horse.



TapRackBang


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Each Cap is usually 1G Fat per capsule.


----------



## TapRackBang (Jul 31, 2003)

You're right on that Jodi.  That is what they are.

Today (Thursday) was a rest day.  Tomorrow I do shoulders and arms.  Been looking forward to it as those are both areas I need drastic improvement on.

Still pretty sore from my leg workout on Wednesday.


----------



## TapRackBang (Aug 4, 2003)

*Stinking*

Did chest and back again today.  Still eating well, but didn't notice any improvements in chest strength.  

Maybe I'm too impatient.  It is only my second week of working out.  I figured I'd at least be able to add a small amount of weight to my bench, but no go.  My bench is pitiful as it is, I was hoping to bump it up fairly quickly. 

My back exercises went much better.  I added 20 lbs. to my deadlifts (probably too low to start out with).  

I'm wondering if I'm not doing enough sets for chest (I do 2X8 flat, 2X8 incline, and 2X8 dips).  I should probably increase those to 3 sets per?).

TapRackBang


----------

